# Owen County



## booboo2009 (Apr 28, 2015)

I live in owen county and I don't own any of my own land, nor do I know anyone with a lot of land that would let me look for morels there. I was just wondering if there were any good places to go... that you don't have to pay to get into! I am very new at this so any tips for beginners would be much appreciated!


----------



## thewalkingstick (Apr 23, 2013)

Dude, no one! is going to give up their "areas" look on a map you've got several state parks and rec areas in your vicinity...they're going to be covered in trees! and if you cant figure that out, then sorry to be blunt, you have no business being in the woods. You have more state/public land than my county...come on man!


----------



## dbutz (May 1, 2015)

Have a cabin outside of Freedom-not a great season so far.looks like next wk is it for me. Anyone else out there in Owen Co ? If so , how were your your finds ?


----------



## bloomshroomer19 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm in Gosport...found 1, yes 1


----------



## dbutz (May 1, 2015)

Bloomshroomer19-if this was suppose to be a boom year for shrooms then I lost a lot of bets !!


----------

